# Tail Wagging or NOT!



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

O.K.. I'll admit this is an odd question and I tried, unsuccessfully to look for other posts about it, but here goes. Jazz, our 16 month old golden was a rescue that we adopted when she was somewhere around 6 mths old. From what we know she and the rest of the BYB's kennel were locked in a garage together 24/7 with little or no interaction with other people. She was a bit timid when we got her around now things, but we've worked on exposing her to all types of experiences. Now, she's able to go most places without a problem. At home she's not a cuddlebug and when she's ready to rest, she'll go in the front room to her chair. When we take he places she always either stays near us or keeps an eye on us. People mention all the time how "connected" she seems to us, so its not like we don't have a relationship with her. In my opionion, she epitomizes the female "love me" attitude.

Enter Darby, our new 6 mth old rescue male! Everytime we catch his eye, pet him, call his name, whatever he wags is tail - EUREKA!!! All the sudden we realized, Jazz almost never, ever wags her tail when she interacts with us! :uhoh: She holds it up and flags it when she's prancing and proud of herself, she wags it when she greets other dogs - sometimes quite submissively. So she can use it, but she just doesn't use it to "communicate" with us.

Annyone else ever had a dog that was like that? Any ideas why she doesn't? Thanks!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My Jasper almost never wags his tail, except when he's greeting other dogs. He absolutely adores me and is so excited when I get home from work, but he doesn't wag his tail. Now Danny on the other hand, his tail hasn't stopped wagging from the time I picked him up from his coordinator's house to foster him. My Lab makes up for the lack of wagging on Jasper's part. She's whack the daylights out of you with her tail!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sophie wiggles her butt more than she wags her tail. Sawyer wags his tail, wiggles his butt and shakes everything his mama gave him when he's around people and excited!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam wags his tail almost constantly.. Dillon, well I have to work a little harder to get wags from him. I will say that getting Dill to wag his tail makes my heart smile.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger rarely wags his tail unless he's expecting food of some kind or I make a huge, obssessive deal about him. Even then it's hardly a wag. Then there's my brother's dog Blue - who wags his tail furiously and wiggles his butt if someone even LOOKS at him! 

Though I've just started to notice that Ranger will wag his tail now when he sees me approaching. This is a brand new development and it's usually just the tip of his tail that wags. It's adorably cute!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Our guide dog was very very wiggly and waggie. Cosmo didn't start wagging his tail at all until 5 months old. Now he still doesn't wag alot but more than before. I also wondered about it, and I think I posted about it too.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Bailey almost never wags her tail. I have wondered if it had something to do with being a rescue. She came to us a 15 months old and had a lot of fear issues. She doesn't have any fear issues now and you can tell when she is happy, but she rarely wags her tail.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our Toby rarely wagged his tail until just after Barkley passed away. Now he wags it when he sees us, but nothing exaggerated like our other dogs have done. He always wags it when he is anticipating something though. He is a huge love bug but the tail wagger just doesn't work as well for him.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Both our Goldens (past and present) were/are tail waggers. But our first Golden never barked. We had to jump through flaming hoops (so to speak) to get the most minimal 'woof' out of her.


----------



## kkudi (Jun 30, 2010)

Eric is a massive tail wagger.  makes you understand how happy they are


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have paid a bit more attention to Jasper when he greets me when I come home. He does wag his tail, it's not a hard and fast as Danny's, but it's wagging.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Tess wags and wiggles everything....no barking, because her mouth will be filled with a pillow, stuffie, anything that is near her when she needs it!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joeys a wagger! from the first time we met at 5weeks old to present! wigglybutt wags


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

sdain31y-I adopted a former puppy mill mom-she was in a horrible emotional state when I got her. She had a very long journey. 

It took her quite awhile before she wagged her tail, she now is a waggle tail, a wiggle butt, and she smiles and talks especially to her dad-she is a big time Daddy's girl.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Dakota wags her tail a bunch, especially when she is being "loved up".


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

thinking on this, seems Bridger only wags when initially greeting someone. 

We, too, have a lab that makes up for any lack of golden wags.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

ilovemydogs said:


> Bailey almost never wags her tail. I have wondered if it had something to do with being a rescue. She came to us a 15 months old and had a lot of fear issues. She doesn't have any fear issues now and you can tell when she is happy, but she rarely wags her tail.


My boy is a rescue too and a big tail wagger. When he first walked into the house his tail was doing the propeller move. He has been know to clear off the coffee table with one happy swipe.


----------

